# Looking for a cheap facial mosturizer



## devonlillie (Jul 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me with some suggestions? I'm looking for a good facial moisturizer that isn't too expensive but that still works well. My skin isn't naturally dry so that's not a problem but I want one that isn't to oily. Thanks for any help.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jul 20, 2009)

Let us know what your budget is so that we can help you find a product that meets it or for less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can actually find great bargains on ebay. Sure, some are knock offs, but not all! I have combination skin & love Clinique's Moisture Surge Extra. There are alot of authentics on ebay!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm old school, lol.  

I use _Olay's Complete Moisturizer_ with spf.

I have combo skin (usually oily in the t-zone area).  I've been using this stuff for years.  Never had a reaction and it's never greasy or heavy.  I've tried department store mosturizers but Olay is good enough for me, plus you can find them often on sale at any store (Target, Walgreens, Walmart, etc.).  And they have the big bottle for about $8-9.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 20, 2009)

Clinique makes some good moisturizer


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cetaphil.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 20, 2009)

Clinique makes some good moisturizer


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 21, 2009)

You can try Healthy Defense SPF 45 Daily Moisturizer by Neutrogena.  It's non-greasy, lightweight, contains Helioplex*, and vitamin E.  The price is very reasonable too!  



*Helioplex is suncreen protection that helps block the harmful UVB-burning rays and UVA-aging rays which can cause premature lines and wrinkles.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_Cetaphil._

 
second this!


----------



## devonlillie (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks so much... I have regular cetaphil lotion but I didn't even know that they make a face moisturizer. I'll definitely have to try some of these moisturizers!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I'm old school, lol.  

I use Olay's Complete Moisturizer with spf.

I have combo skin (usually oily in the t-zone area).  I've been using this stuff for years.  Never had a reaction and it's never greasy or heavy.  I've tried department store mosturizers but Olay is good enough for me, plus you can find them often on sale at any store (Target, Walgreens, Walmart, etc.).  And they have the big bottle for about $8-9._

 

I endorse this...and the one for sensitive skin is particularly light...love it!


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 21, 2009)

I also use Olay's..have been for years...A great product for the price, IMO


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a lot of problems finding facial moisturizers for my combo face. My skin gets super dry (especially in the winter!) but a lot of moisturizers make my skin break out in bad acne. Then I tried this moisturizer from Avon because my friend was selling it. 

It's called Rich Moisture face cream from the Avon Basics line. Plain and simple with no scents or anything. And this stuff is AWESOME! I've never had a problem with it and it's only about $5!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 20, 2009)

I recently tried Eucerin Q10 and I love it, you can get a lot info just from drugstore.com:

Buy Eucerin Q10 Anti-Wrinkle Sensitive Skin Lotion SPF 15 Online at drugstore.com


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 20, 2009)

oil of olay has been around and ponds for drug store brands. I know many people that swear by them. I like clinique and its not that expensive.


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

Cetaphil!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 21, 2009)

beyond belief from sally beauty supply


----------



## dopista (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like Oil of Olay.. My entire skincare routine is based on Olay's products but it really works for me.. especially the day and night cream.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 27, 2009)

I would recommend 3 in 1 moisturizer by Bath and Body by Tracy  It only has natural ingredients that made a huge difference on my skin. But I would recommend this only at night, because it doesn't have spf. A day cream, choose aways one with spf above 30  I use Avenee, but it's not cheap \: Nivea makes good cheap ones too


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's another Olay user. I have the original beauty fluid. Who would have thought that the same pink bottle with the black cap that my mom used 15 years ago would be my current favorite moisturizer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the consistency of it and it's just the right amount of moisture for my skin. Definitely worth trying out for the price.


----------



## circe221 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devonlillie* 

 
_Can anyone help me with some suggestions? I'm looking for a good facial moisturizer that isn't too expensive but that still works well. My skin isn't naturally dry so that's not a problem but I want one that isn't to oily. Thanks for any help._

 
I LOVE Neutrogena's Oil-Free Moisture for Sensitive Skin

My skin is ultra sensitive and everything irritates it but this. It is light, non-greasy, and does the job. Probably costs @$10 at CVS


----------

